# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Ευχάριστα νέα!

## challenger.cwn

Και ναι λοιπόν: Το πρώτο επίσημο λινκ του CWMN είναι γεγονός. Με τη βοήθεια του φίλου blueyed κατάφερα να συνδεθώ επιτυχώς με το κοντινότερο AP με -80db και noise -95 περίπου.
Είμαι ο Node #16 στη nodedb.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο _Νίκο_ που διέθεσε την καμινάδα του.
Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την εγκατάσταση:
(Πάνω στη σκεπή είναι ο _blueyed_ και ο άλλος είμαι εγώ)

----------


## papashark

Καλορίζικο !  ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

Ευχαριστούμε  ::

----------


## dti

Μπράβο! Άντε, σύντομα και link με ...απέναντι!

----------


## NetTraptor

Άντε και το καλοκαίρι να φέρω ενισχύσεις και να συναντηθούμε…  ::  

Θα είμαι εκεί και πάλι τον Αύγουστο! Ρόδα, Κανόνι…. Οι δυο Βάσεις μου! Χεχεχε!  ::

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Το link με απέναντι θα αργήσει λιγάκι φίλε dti.....ακόμα δεν κάναμε link μεταξύ μας.....εγώ και ο challenger εννοώ  ::   ::   ::  ...αλλά το'χω στα σκαριά  ::   ::   ::  .....σε 1,5 βδομάδα(κυριακή του πάσχα σήμερα) Access point...περισσότερα στο ανάλογο topic

Your eyes only
Athens-Corfu(Viros)

Blueyed

----------

